# KSP Math Library V450



## Big Bob (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Guys and Gals,

V450 of the KSP Math Library is now available. Unzip the attachment for an Overview description and download link. The complete package includes a new User's Guide and several demo instruments and such.

I have also completed *WIPS* but I've asked my beta testers to 'beat on it' one more time before the public release. In the meantime, Rob Horvath has been adding more audio-clips of WIPS in action. So, the Good Lord willing, I expect to release WIPS publicly in a week or two.

The release of Math V450 and WIPS may well be the last non-trivial contributions I'll be able to make to the Kontakt community. Although my health situation continues to improve, the future is still rather uncertain :roll: 

Besides, pretty soon I'm going to take off my scripting hat and start putting together some virtual instruments for use with WIPS. :lol: 

Again, thanks to all of you for your prayers and well wishes and the many kind emails and PMs.

God Bless,

Bob

*Update. As of 9-12-12, WIPS is now technically finished and will be released as soon as I finish setting up my new web site. That was nearly done a few days ago but then (wouldn't you know it) I ran into a complication that had to be dealt with :( . But, things seem to be pretty well back on track now, so I would estimate that WIPS will be available publicly within another week or so. That is, the Good Lord willing, and the creek don't rise*:lol:


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll bump this up because I edited the original post with the latest info on WIPS.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## d.healey (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm bumping this up again because I revised the first post with the latest on the public WIPS release. I just hope I last long enough to get this 'out the door'. :lol: 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm bumping this up again because I revised the first post with the latest on the public WIPS release. Very soon now I think :roll: 

BTW TotalComposure, thanks for the thanks. :D 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## acabreira (Sep 12, 2012)

So you seem to be going well, Big Bob, good to hear it!

Best regards.

Adriano


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Adriano,

Well, so far I have been able to live with my condition (albeit with great difficulty) But I guess I still have something like a time-bomb ticking away inside me that could explode at any moment. But, so far it hasn't so I'm still praising the Lord. :D 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------

